# Clarksons Farm



## andy665

Anyone else think this has been one of the best things on TV for a long time

Entertaining, sad and hilarious at times and shows Clarkson in another light entirely

Supporting people are gems, Karen, Gerald and the dry stone waller


----------



## DLGWRX02

Yup, I started watching it thinking its got disappointment written all over it. Ended up binge watching the entire 8 episodes, and wanting more..lol



andy665 said:


> Supporting people are gems, Karen, Gerald and the dry stone waller


 Not too forget Cheeful Charlie :lol::lol:


----------



## Christian6984

Only three episodes in and is nice to see him doing something different, Looking forward to getting though the rest, I know someone from work who's watched the lot and he said its brilliant.


----------



## Derekh929

Absolutely loved it, was brought in helping dads friend on his big farm driving tractor from age 10, and there for Caving, and lambing at times great life experience.
Kaleb was great and I bet he is 109% as he was on series a great hard working nice young lad with good banter.
I have not been a big fan of grand tour m but this was great from Clarkson , with great balance on any serious and light hearted funny banter, watched in two days, can’t wait for series 2 and a show for Kaleb


----------



## SunnyBoi

andy665 said:


> Anyone else think this has been one of the best things on TV for a long time


Amazing series! I missed the classic Clarkson and boy he delivered!

The supporting cast were also excellent. Enable subtitles and you can understand what Gerald is saying 

Clarkson explains in this interview on how the series came about. Worth a watch :


----------



## rob267

My partner and I and my little girl absolutely love this. Really is a great series. Hoping there will be a second series.

Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## McGrath 5

I was watching,up until he decided to slaughter the sheep who couldn’t lamb. I understand what he did happens every day,on a”normal” farm. For me,this is,essentially,Clarkson having a “play” at farming for a reality tv show. With the money he has,he could’ve just let those sheep live out their days in peace. No,he chose to kill them,& that ****ed me off. I stopped watching at that point,maybe that’s the reality of farming,usually,but with his wealth,he could’ve chosen a different way. I guess most will disagree with me,but that’s my take on it.


----------



## Kerr

McGrath 5 said:


> I was watching,up until he decided to slaughter the sheep who couldn't lamb. I understand what he did happens every day,on a"normal" farm. For me,this is,essentially,Clarkson having a "play" at farming for a reality tv show. With the money he has,he could've just let those sheep live out their days in peace. No,he chose to kill them,& that ****ed me off. I stopped watching at that point,maybe that's the reality of farming,usually,but with his wealth,he could've chosen a different way. I guess most will disagree with me,but that's my take on it.


It was explained sheep are flock animals. They would be desperately unhappy living in segregation.

The other sheep are going to end up in the food chain too.


----------



## McGrath 5

Yep,I get that,we are social animals too,given the choice,would we want to be killed if there was only three of us left to be with,or would we make the best of it? I get the food chain argument too,I'm not some tree hugging hippy,just my 2p's worth.


----------



## Autoglym

If you have enjoyed this and want an equally enjoyable, although more serious look at farming, check out Harry's Farm on YouTube - it is the Harry of Evo Magazine fame, his day job is being a farmer, in the same part of the world as Jeremy actually. Mark


----------



## andy665

McGrath 5 said:


> I was watching,up until he decided to slaughter the sheep who couldn't lamb. I understand what he did happens every day,on a"normal" farm. For me,this is,essentially,Clarkson having a "play" at farming for a reality tv show. With the money he has,he could've just let those sheep live out their days in peace. No,he chose to kill them,& that ****ed me off. I stopped watching at that point,maybe that's the reality of farming,usually,but with his wealth,he could've chosen a different way. I guess most will disagree with me,but that's my take on it.


I think it was handled very well, showed the "harsh" reality of some of the required actions but also showed that it had an emotional impact. I preferred that rather than seeing him keeping the sheep for sentimental reasons - thats simply not real world in farming and whilst it is a TV show, the faram is owned by him and I'm sure fundamentally has to be run on a commercial basis


----------



## bentent

I really enjoyed the show - binged it at the weekend with the Mrs.
Learnt a lot that I never knew about farming, and what a struggle it is, renewed respect for farmers and their struggles - what a bureaucratic country we are though - I'm amazed farmers bother what with all the paperwork that is required!!

Hope there's a second series


----------



## cangri

The best part of TopGear were the presenters.

Now that they are gone I feel like that show is dead.

But nice to see them in other projects and provide the same fun times.


----------



## gatecrasher3

Utterly fantastic watching, thoroughly enjoyed it and will most likely re-watch at some point.

Amazing characters and Clarkson at his best.

I really hope there's a season two.


----------



## RaceGlazer

I sat up till midnight on Saturday watching 3 episodes and completed it yesterday.

Beautifully shot, great content and characters, with JC being himself - self deprecating, honest, emotional, funny. Best thing Ive seen for ages as others have said and a fascinating commentary on the vagaries of farming.


----------



## Cookies

It's the best thing I've seen on telly in a very, very long time. Genuinely brilliant. 

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Seems like it’s worth a watch from the responses on here… :thumb:


----------



## transtek

Between this and Harry's Farm, gives you a proper understanding of the hardships and the highlights of being a farmer. Absolutely love it!


----------



## packard

2 episodes in, really enjoying it, of course some things glanced over but a good evenings watch.


----------



## Simonrev

Binge watched it and thought it was Clarkson at his best ....... great humour but really showed some of the issues farmers experienced and thought his sum up at the end was spot on !!


----------



## Starbuck88

Absolutely fantastic show and can't wait for a season 2.

Great interview here he did with Farmers Weekly:


----------



## danwel

Just seen this thread, was toying with watching in on Amazon but gave it a miss. Sounds like it is something i need to watch. Will watch after i finish Panic now


----------



## Cookies

danwel said:


> Just seen this thread, was toying with watching in on Amazon but gave it a miss. Sounds like it is something i need to watch. Will watch after i finish Panic now


It's honestly brilliant. Even my 14 year old son enjoyed it, and he doesn't watch TV.

Cooks

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Well on, thought I’d give it a try …

And now on episode 5 :lol:


----------



## Mcpx

Just finished it and thoroughly enjoyed it. This is what the Grand Tour should’ve been, Clarkson doing his thing, being an idiot and genuinely enjoying it. Only thing missing was a visit from May and Hammond, maybe in season 2?


----------



## bluechimp

Is there a way to watch it without Prime?


----------



## justinio

bluechimp said:


> Is there a way to watch it without Prime?


Not legally.


----------



## Andyblue

bluechimp said:


> Is there a way to watch it without Prime?


Just do a free trial of prime video and watch it over a few nights :thumb:


----------



## cole_scirocco

Really didn't wanna watch it because it is a farm and only Clarkson. But, it is by far the best bit of TV I have seen in years!


----------



## GeeWhizRS

We've watched the first three of these shows and so far they are brilliant. Although Jeremy has done wonderfully for himself over the years with car shows (and he surely can't complain) I'm wondering if now he might be wondering what he could have done if he had spread his exposure in this way years ago. His amusing mannerisms could surely extend further than the car fan. My missus rolled her eyes when I put the first episode on, but 10 minutes in she was laughing and now she's hooked and looking forward to the next episode. :thumb:


----------



## Russ

Great fun, and is informative too, you have a laugh and learn along the way.


----------



## Kerr

I've only managed four episodes so far and have enjoyed them all. 

I'd have preferred if they released them on a weekly basis and let us all watch at the same time. The discussions are disjointed as others have made enough time to watch it all. 

It's unusual to see a programme so universally liked. Clarkson on The Grand Tour has divided opinions, but he's on form doing this programme.


----------



## Kerr

I've finally watched it all. It's very good and well worth watching them all. 

I hope if they do another series that the success doesn't change the programme. It did feel the last episode was a bit too staged. Sending Kaleb around London was too planned.


----------



## kingswood

bit late to the party on this but just completed it and it was fantastic.

working all year for 41p a day!

kelab now has half a million followers on insta! he's such a laid back down to earth guy - a mile away from the love island clowns. 

if he got the right manager he'd be set up for life.........but he won't as you can see that's not him. respect.

gerald is a great character - didn't realise he was 72!

and what was charlies job?!


----------



## Andyblue

Watched them all and watched them again with my wife and both thoroughly enjoyed it :thumb:


----------



## packard

Season 2 now confirmed


----------

